
Music Industry after Scrath - jusrob
https://torrentfreak.com/creative-kids-turn-mit-website-into-a-piracy-haven-160123/
======
hardmath123
This is really sad. They've also had copyright disputes over a Pac-Man game a
kid wrote[0] and a folder someone made called "Animation Hall of Fame"[1].

    
    
        [0] http://wiki.scratch.mit.edu/wiki/Removed_Pac-Man_Project
        [1] http://wiki.scratch.mit.edu/wiki/Animation_Hall_of_Fame

